# Chevy's undead Vega - the Monza S!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

A friend and reader messaged me a while ago and asked what had happened to my losers. I mean, everyone knows I love loser cars, but I had drifted a bit away of late. I had a good influx of WWII planes and especially those that float, and I’ve gotten into Brass Era stuff a lot more lately. To be honest, I’d not even noticed my “loser output” had fallen! I promised him that I’d redeem myself before spring, and I’m here today to do just that.

Because, when you want to show you’re strong with the Losers, you can’t just show up with anything. You can’t just bring a ’79 Mustang to a Mustang II fight. No. You have to go WAY stronger. You have to go beyond loser, beyond econobox… you have to BECOME shameless badge engineering and parts-bin commonality.

And what, dear friends, could exemplify this more than the 1978 MPC Chevy Sportback?? The Monza S was a Vega body with a Monza nose, and the kit is just a Vega Promo with a Monza nose. It’s genius, it’s cheekiness and it’s completely cheap and dirty, malaise-era corner-cutting at both 1:1 and 1:25 scales!

So, go and check out one of my rarest kits, one of my most loser of loser cars, and remember, be glad they don’t make ‘em like this any more!

MPC 1/25 1978 Monza S (Chevy Sportback) (OOB)


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Poor detail and inaccurate design don't matter when the subject matter is this good. Definitely an oddball vehicle.


----------



## StefanG (10 mo ago)

Awesome car 🔥


----------

